

Zeal: offline documentation browser inspired by Dash, for Linux and Windows - ingve
http://zealdocs.org/

======
ingve
Vim integration is also available: Zeavim [1]

[1] [https://github.com/KabbAmine/zeavim.vim#zeavim---zeal-for-
vi...](https://github.com/KabbAmine/zeavim.vim#zeavim---zeal-for-vim)

